# Loose tooth



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey i'm not sure if this goes here or not, but this is as good of a place as any to ask. Ronin has a loose tooth, its been pretty loose for a while and the new tooth is already growing out right behind it. The tooth is starting to become black. Should i help him take it out or will it come out by itself? He's already lost a few, those came out fairly quickly, but this one doesn't seem to want to budge. If i should help him take it out anyone have a suggestion on how to do it?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

You can freeze a wet wash rag or rope toy and have him chew on it...

If it's not out in a few weeks maybe you could have a vet look at it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I personally wouldn't want to cause him any pain, so I would let him do it by chewing on his chew toys. You can try giving him different things to chew on, things with differnt textures and softness...like a hard bully stick to a soft tug rope. You might have to flavor the rope by dipping it in soup of something wet and flavorful. Of course, you have to watch him closely so he doesn't swallow anything he shouldn't. Does you dog like to eat ice? That might be something you can try too. Now there are those occasions when your vet may need to remove the tooth. So if you think it's becoming a problem, yes, take him to a vet. Good luck!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

One of mine had the same kind of thing when he was losing teeth. Others seemed to be falling out left and right and he had one that was nasty and just kept hanging in there. I finaly just reached in and grabed it between index finger and thumb. I wasn't trying to pull it because I didn't want to hurt him and it fell out in my hand. If it's really ready you can probably do the same.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

So i finally pulled out the tooth today, i have much bigger fingers than his teeth so i had to take a nail clipper and gently clamp down on the tooth. But Ronin pulled away hard and it just popped out. The inside of the tooth was black, i'm not sure if it's dried blood or if the tooth is starting to rot. He did start bleeding after it popped out though.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah so i think this thread should also be in the new health topics folder.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

It prbably bled because the gum was stuck and tore a bit. It should be fine (puppies have been loosing teeth since the beginning of time) But check it in a day or two. If there is any bad odor, let the vet know right away, there may be an infection.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

It wasn't the bleeding that i was worried about, he's lost a bunch of teeth already but the problem was that the tooth was totally black, when it was originally white. It seemed to turn black as soon as it was loose. I was just wondering if it was some sort of tooth decay or was it just dried blood.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Without seeing it, it is hard to tell, but I am guessing it was blood. Was it the inside of the tooth or the enamel itself?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

the inside.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

That is normal. The root is pretty large and it turns black when it dries and hits the air.


----------

